# Keyless entry?



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

Anyone know if there are any keyless entry systems available for the 99 Altima? My wife is interested in acquiring a keyless entry, but I am not up to date on my Altima knowledge. Just looking for somewhere to pick up/install. 

Any help, information, or URLs would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

usually the altima comes with a security system, which also doubles as a keyless.. at least my gxe did.. anyway, several systems are available and very inexpensive... i always sold and installed ungo... usually around $99 installed at most higher end car audio shops.. the higher the price the more options it may provide.. ie: rolling up/down windows, sunroof, horn honk, etc.. but basic function of unlocking/locking doors most of them do! i hope this helps?!


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the reply.

Her GLE did not come with a security system/keyless fob as we got it used. Yea, I was just wondering what prices/availibility was on keyless fob/security system (more on the keyless side) and what functionality the *OEM* included [doors , trunk?].

OEM would be perferred as it would be a straight plug and play with the stock radio/ECU.

Any further brand names or major chains that you or anyone else can refer would be great. I just don't want to deal with my dealership since ... well, they haven't proven to me to be doing a stellar job. I would rather install it myself.

Thanks in advance!

- dow


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

well if your gle does have a security system, there is a security light to the left of the steering wheel, then you can go to nissan or ebay and get a keyfob and reprogram it to your car.. however, i am not sure what businesses are in your area but you'll usually get good, honest service from a higher end car audio shop, i wouldn't go to circuit city or best buy tho.. good luck!


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

ok... we do have the security light next to the drivers window. I just assumed that was a engine shut off arm light. Does that mean that the car has the capability to use the keyless entry fob... or is it seperate.. or what. 

Is there a way to see or check to know if I have the ability for a remotes keyless entry that just didnt come with the car [assuming finding a way to decode the VIN]? I would assume it *should* have it since it basically has every option anyway.

Reguardless, if the car does not have the current ability, I wanted to install a system myself and was looking for some good company names. However, if getting a keyless fob from the factory is an option that we just didnt get since it didnt come with the used car, I would not mind just going OEM for now.

Thanks for any and all advice in advance.

- dow


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

yes you do have keyless/security system.. here is a link or just search ebay for altima keyless .. usually they come with programming instructions, or find a seller that is also selling the programming instructions.. just to be sure you may want to call a local nissan dealer and tell him u bought the car used and want to get a remote and they might provide you with those programming instructions and an overpriced remote!?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2408702999&category=33723


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

It seems like you have to have a convince package to have gotten the keyless entry. I would just feel like a tool buying a keyless fob and it not working. 

Any way to know? I mean, it is not like I dont trust one man's opinion... but bah.. I just dont need to be wasting money right now on an unsure thing.


----------



## TrunkSlammer (Apr 6, 2003)

*dowroa,*

I have the same "GLE" as you, I too got it used with no remote(63k).
The Toyota dealer where I purchased my Altima tried to sell me some after market thing. I said " No thanks". A few days later I went over to a Nissan dealer, $75 bucks & 5min later I was set.

Call your local dealer, I Believe GLE models come standerd with keyless remote.


----------

